# [solved] USB not detecting devices

## jaydublu

I'm trying to follow the Bluetooth guide, but haven't been able to even get the dongle recognised as a USB device, let alone getting on to the bluez stuff.

I've got all the recommended usb and bluetooth options in the kernel config, all compiled and installed sweet - and I think the usb controller is recognised:

```
gentoo ~ # lspci -v | grep USB

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

gentoo ~ # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:03.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms
```

If I plug in my Belkin bluetooth dongle, or a usb flash drive, or a usb printer there's no sign of any change, or anything showing up in dmesg.

The light on the bluetooth dongle flashes so the usb port must have power - as far as I'm aware it's enabled in hardware - it's a new motherboard and I certainly haven't disabled it.

Any ideas?

Jim.Last edited by jaydublu on Sun Sep 03, 2006 5:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guduri

Do you have hotplug enabled during the boot process? Could you post the output of "rc-update show".

----------

## jaydublu

```
gentoo ~ # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default
```

I've just emerged hotplug and run /etc/init.d/hotplug start - no difference - I'll try rc-update add hotplug default then reboot - is that a good idea?Last edited by jaydublu on Sat Sep 02, 2006 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jaydublu

```
gentoo ~ # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |      default

             keymaps | boot

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

           rmnologin | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

```

Still no difference

----------

## dsd

only the USB 2.0 part of your hardware is being detected, chances are you have configured your kernel incorrectly

see the USB section of http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml#doc_chap3

----------

## jaydublu

 *dsd wrote:*   

> only the USB 2.0 part of your hardware is being detected, chances are you have configured your kernel incorrectly

 

Good point. The only options I've got different from those in the USB Guide are that the EHCI support is modularised rather than built-in - I don't know how that came about. Both UHCI and OHCI are built-in. I'll try changing EHCI to built-in and give it another go ... nope, made no difference!

Is there anything else that could be stopping OHCI?

----------

## dsd

please run the time/date check described here:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml#doc_chap5

----------

## jaydublu

dsd - another pearl of wisdom moves me closer towards a working understanding of this new (to me) operating system - a guy at work said it would be a learning experience.

I was indeed still booting the old kernel - I thought I was copying it over, but hadn't mounted the boot partition first.

I'm now seeing devices, so on to the next stage...

Thanks again,

Jim.

----------

